# Give me your best



## anhoki (Aug 5, 2008)

Shot and critiquing.....
www.bunniesworkshop.com


----------



## digit (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful.................as are your soaps. I do love your complexion bar, it is working out great for me!   

One tiny thing........maybe put a comma between shampoo bar and vinegar rinse on the Triple Threat set. 

Digit


----------



## anhoki (Aug 5, 2008)

Punctuation is important.  I'll take a look.  I'm glad the complexion soap is working for you.  It's one of my favorites.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 5, 2008)

Your pictures for triple complexion are not too clear, but loving the other pics.

You missed an "i" in the if under the complexion soap disclaimer.

I like that you explain what each soap mold can be used for that should be very helpful for newbies to decide what they need. Your prices are not bad either. Will you be making a 2lb size? Maybe no one uses that much but I do!


----------



## anhoki (Aug 5, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Your pictures for triple complexion are not too clear, but loving the other pics.
> 
> ...Thanks.  I need to retake a few of them.  I'll add this one to the list.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 5, 2008)

Can you also provide the dimensions of the soaps after being cut in your molds based on the recommended volume of soap.....I always want to know what the soaps will look like once cut.

The site looks great....I'm coveting the face bar......expect a purchase from me soon!


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like you'll need to update the *Beer, Baby, Beer *description...Favre is back.  

I'd re-think mentioning him further actually...you'll be coding, re-coding, coding again, then re-coding....

Gosh darn-it, enough already!  Freakin' retire and spend some quality time with your family! (That would be in reference to Favre, of course)

...OK, sorry....  Glad I'm not a Packers fan...!

Otherwise, your site is fantastic!


----------



## anhoki (Aug 5, 2008)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> Can you also provide the dimensions of the soaps after being cut in your molds based on the recommended volume of soap.....I always want to know what the soaps will look like once cut.
> 
> ...I can do that.  I had that when my dad was making them...back in the day.  Not hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2008)

It is lovely.

I do find the white lettering a bit hard to read on the black. It kinda hurts my eyes. I can read fine w/ no strain on my eyes on the jewelry page, is that a different font or just a larger font size?


----------



## anhoki (Aug 5, 2008)

It's supposed to be the same throughout.  I will look at it and see about changing the color.  What color do you think would work?  Thanks.


----------



## Deda (Aug 5, 2008)

I love your site.  Very clean, easy to navigate.

I'm particularly liking your guestbook, great idea!

Plus, your jewelry is beautiful.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the white on black because it pops, but it's easier to read on the jewelry page. It might be a size larger or maybe even bold on that page. It reads better IMHO.


----------



## anhoki (Aug 5, 2008)

I just bolded the text on the balms page.  I think that might work.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 26, 2008)

Your site looks great, except and this is not a criticism, because it may not affect others, but for me the white on black gave it a kind of weird feel, like the text is out further than the background.  Reminded me of looking at those 3 D photos, where you kind of have to cross your eyes to see the picture.  But your pictures and layout looks great!


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 15, 2009)

I know this is old but it deserves some attention.

I don't like the photo's. Its hard to really see the soap, jewelry or nic nacs. You have some soap that is yellow on a yellow backdrop.

It looks as though they just need a little editing though. Check this comparison out. 

Your photo on your site. 





http://www.bunniesworkshop.com/images/a ... ethree.jpg

Your photo adjusted. 




http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316 ... 1237094453

See how much better it is. I only used the auto fix on windows photo gallery (comes free with windows).

Visit this site.


http://www.idigitalphoto.com/taking-eba ... on-photos/

Watch this video its very very helpful but long. 

http://www.ebayuniversity.com/features/ ... index.html


While both of these sites deal with eBay the stuff you learn is excellent for WebPages that have products.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I think your site is beautiful and well laid out..

Kitn


----------

